# Sick pleco?



## DavidB86 (Jan 22, 2007)

I have a common pleco that i've owned for about two years now and is just about 10-12 inches long. He started getting sick from what i've noticed about 3 or 4 days ago. 

He was always a very active eater, and would actually swim upside down to eat blood worms off the top of the water. He has stopped eating, and his eyes keep getting more white and cloudy every day I look at him. It looks to me as if he is getting skinnier almost, and his fins are starting to look ripped and holes are actually appearing. He hasn't moved from the floor in the back of the tank in about two days. I really have no idea what is wrong with him. I want to move him to a ten gallon tank so he can be by himself in the dark, but im afriad the move would be to much trauma at this point and that would kill him. 

Right now hes in a 50 gallon hexagon tank, with about 6 other fish (which are all in good health, and no problems). PH is just around 7, nitrites are 0, and nitrates are normal. The tank has a UV sterlizing unit hooked up to it, which has been on the tank for about 8 months with no problems. I havn't added any chemicals to the tank in about 6 months, and ive done 10-25% water changes every 1-2 weeks.


----------



## DavidB86 (Jan 22, 2007)

update: 
I just moved him from the 50 to the 10. When I reached into the tank and grabbed him with my hand covered in a wash cloth, and he did not move, hes alive though still. When i placed him into the 10 gallon, I noticed his eyes are receeding into his eye sockets, and his fins are more tattered then I can even explain. (side fins, dorsal fin, and tail). 

At this point, im pretty sure hes going to die. I kinda want to kill him and get it over with to put him out of any pain/distress hes in.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

sorry bro =(


----------

